# ticks, ticks, & more ticks



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

This will be my first year to be a resident hunter of nodak, so I went out to scout a couple spots for bow hunting yesterday. I must have picked a couple dozen ticks off of me on the ride home. My questions is when do these little buggers disappear, or is something I'll have to deal with until the first frost? I'm originally from MI and I have never had to deal with ticks like this.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

By & large gone by mid-July around my place...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Buy a spray called Permanone. You give a spray on your clothes and do not have to worry about ticks or chiggers. I use it all the time. :beer:


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info, good to here that we should only have a week or two and they'll be gone.


----------

